# ADA Signage Requirements



## CAR (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello,
I can't seem to find an exact requirement for which rooms signs require (or don't require braille). When I do my searches. I mostly find commercial sites posting their interpretations. But not a cut and dry requirement from ADA. I'm pasting one such example, because I'm not sure if it's accurate or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## classicT (Oct 9, 2020)

Not sure about ADA, but here is what the IBC requires.

*1111.1 Signs*
Required _accessible _elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations.

_Accessible _parking spaces required by Section 1106.1.
Exception: Where the total number of parking spaces provided is four or less, identification of _accessible _parking spaces is not required.
_Accessible _parking spaces required by Section 1106.2.
Exception: In Group I-1, R-2, R-3 and R-4 facilities, where parking spaces are assigned to specific _dwelling units _or _sleeping units_, identification of _accessible _parking spaces is not required.
_Accessible _passenger loading zones.
_Accessible _rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.
_Accessible _entrances where not all entrances are _accessible_.
_Accessible _check-out aisles where not all aisles are _accessible_. The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the checkout aisle number or type of check-out identification.
Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms.
_Accessible _dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are _accessible_.
_Accessible _areas of refuge in accordance with Section 1009.9.
Exterior areas for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1009.9.
In recreational facilities, lockers that are required to be _accessible _in accordance with Section 1109.9.
*1111.2 Directional Signage*
Directional signage indicating the route to the nearest like _accessible _element shall be provided at the following locations. These directional signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility and sign characters shall meet the visual character requirements in accordance with ICC A117.1.

Inaccessible building entrances.
Inaccessible public toilets and bathing facilities.
Elevators not serving an _accessible route_.
At each separate-sex toilet and bathing room indicating the location of the nearest family/assisted use toilet or bathing room where provided in accordance with Section 1109.2.1.
At _exits _and _exit stairways _serving a required _accessible _space, but not providing an _approved _accessible _means of egress_, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1009.10.
Where drinking fountains for persons using wheelchairs and drinking fountains for standing persons are not located adjacent to each other, directional signage shall be provided indicating the location of the other drinking fountains.
*1111.3 Other Signs*
Signage indicating special accessibility provisions shall be provided as shown.

Each assembly area required to comply with Section 1108.2.7 shall provide a sign notifying patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems. The sign shall comply with ICC A117.1 requirements for visual characters and include the International Symbol of Access for Hearing Loss.
* Exception: *Where ticket offices or windows are provided, signs are not required at each assembly area provided that signs are displayed at each ticket office or window informing patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.
At each door to an _area of refuge_, an exterior area for assisted rescue, an egress _stairway_, _exit passageway _and _exit discharge_, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1013.4.
At _areas of refuge_, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1009.11.
At exterior areas for assisted rescue, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1009.11.
At two-way communication systems, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1009.8.2.
In _interior exit stairways _and _ramps_, floor level signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1023.9.
Signs identifying the type of access provided on amusement rides required to be _accessible _by Section 1110.4.8 shall be provided at entries to queues and waiting lines. In addition, where _accessible _unload areas also serve as _accessible _load areas, signs indicating the location of the _accessible _load and unload areas shall be provided at entries to queues and waiting lines. These directional sign characters shall meet the visual character requirements in accordance with ICC A117.1.


----------



## classicT (Oct 9, 2020)

Do note that the IBC Sections I posted are just specifying where signs for accessible elements are required.

Where providing signage that is not required, you may still need to provide signage that is accessible. The "provide it for some, provide it for all" concept.

As an example, a sign indicating the use of a room or a room number, is not required per the code. But if you provide such sign, it should be provided with raised characters and braille to avoid discrimination.


----------



## CAR (Oct 9, 2020)

classicT said:


> Do note that the IBC Sections I posted are just specifying where signs for accessible elements are required.
> 
> Where providing signage that is not required, you may still need to provide signage that is accessible. The "provide it for some, provide it for all" concept.
> 
> As an example, a sign indicating the use of a room or a room number, is not required per the code. But if you provide such sign, it should be provided with raised characters and braille to avoid discrimination.


Got it. Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## jeffc (Oct 9, 2020)

If the jurisdiction has adopted IBC Appendix E, (2015), they can enforce Section E107.2 which states, Destinations. Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall be visual characters, raised characters and braille complying with ICC A117.1. It gives a couple of exceptions for exterior signs, directories, and temporary signs.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 9, 2020)

2010 ADA Standards: You have to start in Chapter 2, Scoping Requirements. That will then direct you to the applicable technical requirements in the other chapters.

"*216.2 Designations. *Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and _spaces_ shall comply with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5. Where _pictograms _are provided as designations of permanent interior rooms and _spaces_, the _pictograms _shall comply with 703.6 and shall have text descriptors complying with 703.2 and 703.5."​​"*216.4.1 Exit Doors. *Doors at exit passageways, exit discharge, and exit stairways shall be identified by _tactile _signs complying with 703.1, 703.2, and 703.5."​​"*703.1 General. *Signs shall comply with 703. Where both visual and _tactile characters _are required, either one sign with both visual and _tactile characters_, or two separate signs, one with visual, and one with _tactile characters_, shall be provided."​​"*703.2 Raised Characters.* Raised _characters _shall comply with 703.2 and shall be duplicated in braille complying with 703.3. Raised _characters _shall be installed in accordance with 703.4."​​"*703.3 Braille. *Braille shall be contracted (Grade 2) and shall comply with 703.3 and 703.4."​​"*703.5 Visual Characters. *Visual characters shall comply with 703.5."​
Directional and informational signs and accessible means of egress directional signs do not require tactile characters (neither has a reference to Section 703.2), just compliance with Section 703.5, which only requires signage with visual characters of a certain size, stroke, spacing, and contrast.

Permanent room/space signs are not required, but if you do provide them, then you have to have visual and tactile characters (raised letters and braille). Exit doors are required to have signage with both visual and tactile characters. Restrooms need only provide signage per Section 703.5.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2020)

Note: you are dealing with 2 issues, one is code related (not all states are equal is what as required  and at a minimum the other is ADA (Federal Law), both are nor necessisairily required.
If you provide signs they must at a minimum comply with ADA as RLGA has indicated above. 
Venders are not always up to date on each states requirements.


----------

